# Can Female Bettas Flare?



## ArianaBettaGirl (Jan 2, 2013)

I have this one betta, who was labeled as a female but she flares? Is that possible or is my her a male? "She" also seems quite young so she may be a boy I will get pictures up ASAP!


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Female can and do flare.


----------



## ArianaBettaGirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Here are some pictures of my fishie 
Cute but so hard to capture on camera XD


----------



## Tissien (Mar 25, 2012)

Of course that female bettas are flaring! Look on my two girls  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2O_lVMtYdY


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Tissien said:


> Of course that female bettas are flaring! Look on my two girls
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2O_lVMtYdY


I might be wrong but I think those are both boys!


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

I think they might be boys to!


----------



## Tissien (Mar 25, 2012)

You're both wrong, I'm sure I have girls  They're both have ovipositor and they are in one tank with male. I don't think so that 3 boys can be in one tank from almost half year and never fighting together  But I admit this, their ovipositor is very hard to find, sometimes I have problem with this and I starting wonder did my girls start change their sex  
Their flaring always finished like in the movie, they never fighting and running before Aimaru (male)


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Tissien said:


> You're both wrong, I'm sure I have girls  They're both have ovipositor and they are in one tank with male. I don't think so that 3 boys can be in one tank from almost half year and never fighting together  But I admit this, their ovipositor is very hard to find, sometimes I have problem with this and I starting wonder did my girls start change their sex
> Their flaring always finished like in the movie, they never fighting and running before Aimaru (male)


I would still keep an eye on them. There have been males that have been known to have something that looks like an ovipositor. 
I had a girl that everyone swore was a veiltail boy, but it turned out she was just a spadetail with beautiful, long fins. 
What I found helpful was making a list of features that could indicate sex. Things like head shape, fin length, ventrals, ovipositor, behavior, etc. 
it can be harder to determine sex than people make it seem. 

But for OP's question, yes girls can and do flare.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes, females can flare. I have one "spunky" female who always flares during breeding. I think that that's a female. Short fins, short ventrals, drab-er color.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I used to have a super aggressive girl who would flare at everyone. There's just no beard when they do.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Tissien said:


> Of course that female bettas are flaring! Look on my two girls
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2O_lVMtYdY


I agree, they both look identical to placket males.

Edit:








See










both males


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah, in the case of plakats it's more the body shape and size of the ventrals that give it away.


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

I have four females in my 29-gal community tank. One of them definitely flares and she is the most aggressive. But after some settling in they are all doing very well!!!


----------



## ArianaBettaGirl (Jan 2, 2013)

I am going to say they look a lot like the males in the pictures...


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

What type was it labeled under? Fin type? It would be funny if you paid next to nothing for a plaket male xD At my petshop they are about $20 each for plaket males.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Original poster - girls flare and can be just as aggressive as males, some even build bubble nests.



Tissien said:


> You're both wrong, I'm sure I have girls  They're both have ovipositor and they are in one tank with male. I don't think so that 3 boys can be in one tank from almost half year and never fighting together  But I admit this, their ovipositor is very hard to find, sometimes I have problem with this and I starting wonder did my girls start change their sex
> Their flaring always finished like in the movie, they never fighting and running before Aimaru (male)


What you have are males, which are obvious by the length of the beards and ventrals and the dorsal fins - keep in mind bettas naturally do not fight to the death.. they fight until one swims off.
Young males, especially PK males (which you have), will have a fake ovi to "fool" other adult males as to not be attacked. 
Another question is why do you have 2 "females" with a male in the same tank? It's only been a few months, but count your stars lucky and I would separate them soon... what size tank is it? They really should not be together.. stressful to the fish as they can't relax, will shorten their lives along with make them susceptible to outbreaks such as ich from the stress.. the whole video they are posturing, which shows they aren't comfortable or feel safe in their home. 

Female fish, both non PK and PK... can see the difference between yours and an actual female betta:


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

^
+1


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

So I have had the same problem with "females" in my sorority that end up being males...on multiple occasions. And in my experience the BEST WAY to discriminate who is male is to do the following:

1. Crank up the aquarium temperature up to 82F or so and wait for the males to get comfortable.
2. Once the temp is up to 80+ if it's a male they will start blowing bubble nests and courting the females he sees around him...by this point the true females will even start having breeding stripes once they see the male courting them.
3. At this point the male will also begin chasing and really attacking the females (though most of it is probably courting).
4. Obviously take male out by this point b/c it's unmistakable.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes females can definately flare, I have a female ct who flares just as much as my male ct lol gills go out and every thing. She also eats my finger when i stick it in the tank.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

They can and do flare! Some will put boys to shame! I had a gorgeous almost MG female who was the meanest thing there was. Hence living on her own rather than the sorority. Males, females, me. She flared at it all. The minute in a half she was in the sorority she bit three girls on the body, not fins.

Anyways, not the best pic, but her in mid flare. And yes, she is a she. Clear egg spot. And always reacted to males when I let them see each other.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

She is pretty Silver  Long fins, but that is definitely a she hehe.. I have one who has extreme long fins too, she's almost 2 yrs old and huge hehe


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

She passed this summer, I looked at her one day and raised scales. I cried.

She was my favorite. Such spunk and personality.

Granted she had good reason to flare, only a piece of paper separated her from the handsome neighbors. And she was quite the tease.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Tissien said:


> You're both wrong, I'm sure I have girls  They're both have ovipositor and they are in one tank with male. I don't think so that 3 boys can be in one tank from almost half year and never fighting together  But I admit this, their ovipositor is very hard to find, sometimes I have problem with this and I starting wonder did my girls start change their sex
> Their flaring always finished like in the movie, they never fighting and running before Aimaru (male)


Are you keeping two "girls" and a male together in one tank? How large is the tank? Are you absolutely sure they are girls? They look a lot like a PK male and a DTPK male...

Anyways... back to the question... Yes, females do flare


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

My female plaket can beat up the male HM anytime.

Tan


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Aww Silver  

I love those spunky girls  I have one now that is a terror, to the point that regardless how long they are separated in the breeding tank, she will immediately destroy the nest and literally latch onto the male the moment she is released.
Has jumped 3" over a divider, and could not be in a sorority.. she is just one mean girl.. but she's fun to watch, etc.

I'm actually holding her now for Dramaqueen to have once she gets to her new place.. I don't have room to keep her as a pet, and she just won't settle down long enough to breed.. so she's going to go to a new home this summer heh.


----------



## SpeakNow13 (Nov 29, 2012)

Females will definitely flare! My girl sees her reflection in the side of her tank and flares at herself all the time


----------

